
We All Have ‘Trust Issues’ - rbanffy
https://medium.com/s/trustissues/we-all-have-trust-issues-b72205a59b3c
======
DrScump

      The blockchain boom suggests we don’t trust the foundations of our financial system.
    

No, a mistrust of the financial system would result in precious metals and
other extra-systemic assets going up in price.

